# New Signature Banner



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Aint it Pretty?


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

aww yea its lully


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

What programme did you use to make it ?


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

I didnt make this one, my friend did it for me, because my photo manip programme Paint Shop pro 9 isnt on my laptop and my computer is dismantled. So i dont know what she uses! lol


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Ruthy said:


> I didnt make this one, my friend did it for me, because my photo manip programme Paint Shop pro 9 isnt on my laptop and my computer is dismantled. So i dont know what she uses! lol


Okay


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd just seen it in other posts and was thinking how nice it was, i like it :mrgreen:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

i like it


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Why Thankyou! I shall let my friend know!


----------

